# Costume Time!!!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Come on guys, we're now down to 7 days until Halloween 2004. What's everyone going to be wearing for costumes?

I'm going as Dracula, and my wife shall be one of his brides (only in black a black dress instead of white).


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I am going to be a fallen angel ^^


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*DEATH!*


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

i'm going as a tavern wench this year! it'll be great!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I am gonna be trailer park travesty.

LOL


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Mouse


----------

